# Pittsburgh Rides



## likemjinhisearlydays (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey - 

I am heading to Pittsburgh tomorrow for a long weekend and looking for suggestions for a nice ride. We are road cyclists and are both pretty strong riders. We are looking for something between 50-80 miles to get trained for the Seagull Century. 

The only thing I am familiar with at this point is this site - Bike, Walking, Hiking, Running, Snowmobile Trails and Trail Maps | TrailLink

Thanks in advance for your help!
Peter


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

No suggestions for rides but definitley check out the Bicycle Bar while there. I think they even have some rides so maybe I helped.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Will you be staying downtown or outside of the city? I grew up 20 minutes north of Pittsburgh and my parents still live in the area. Leaving their house I can get into some hilly country roads. 

If you are staying north, I can send you a mapmyride link for a 45 mile ride. It would at least give you an idea. But if you're downtown, it's a ~30 minute drive

Edit: didn't realize this was a week ago. Hope you found some good rides


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry for the late input, but I'll add it anyways in case someone searches for this thread down the road.

The best source is this pdf: http://polish.slavic.pitt.edu/pmvc/bikerides/bikerides.intro.pdf or buy the book, I think it is on Amazon.

Another good source is the BikePgh website, where there are plenty of locals more than happy to share an archived ridewithgps map and/or make specific suggestions.

There are some various weekly and monthly rides... the ones that stick out are the monthly Flock of Cycles ride (Pittsburgh doesn't have regular Critical Mass rides), and the every Tuesday Team Decaf rides (most likely what the OP was looking for speed and challenge wise). There is also a weekend HILLS! group on facebook that tries to tackle some elevation (usually on Sundays). Also, you'll find a thread on the bikepgh forum for the Dirty Dozen training... the DD is an annual ride to attack the biggest hills in the burgh, it's a race and some locals start training rides well ahead of time.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

Headloss, are there any good weekend morning shop rides? I will probably in town visiting my folks for a few days in the next month or so. If I could hook up with a good group ride, that would be great. My folks live near Wexford, but I could easily get anywhere in a 30 mile radius


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey thanks for these! I will be in W. Middlesex next week snd looking foe places to ride.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

moose82 said:


> Headloss, are there any good weekend morning shop rides? I will probably in town visiting my folks for a few days in the next month or so. If I could hook up with a good group ride, that would be great. My folks live near Wexford, but I could easily get anywhere in a 30 mile radius


The only weekend shop ride that I know of is out of the Robinson Township Trek store... Sunday mornings, easy pace.

The W.PA Wheelmen have a ride calendar Western Pennsylvania Wheelmen | Come ride with us!
as does the Major Taylor Cycling Club - The Pittsburgh Major Taylor Cycling Club
There is also a bikepgh events calendar Bike Pittsburgh | Pittsburgh Cycling Events Calendar

I always try to hit up as many rides as possible when i'm in Pgh to visit family, but I currently live in Illinois so the above links are your best bet.


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

headloss said:


> The only weekend shop ride that I know of is out of the Robinson Township Trek store... Sunday mornings, easy pace.
> 
> The W.PA Wheelmen have a ride calendar Western Pennsylvania Wheelmen | Come ride with us!
> as does the Major Taylor Cycling Club - The Pittsburgh Major Taylor Cycling Club
> ...


Perfect! Thank you. Now I just need to figure out when I'm going to go visit my folks


----------

